# Pyrkol - New Flaming Very Large Template



## Pyrkol (May 8, 2014)

This time we decided to go big.













From the Press Release:

"Pyrkol Launches the M.O.A.T. Flame Template


The Pyrkol M.O.A.T (Mother Of All Templates) is the new companion for our flaming templates range.

At 16.5 Inches in lenght this will be a massive aid for your games.

The Blast Templates come assembled and ready to use, made of thick acrylic and quite sturdy. The clear acrylic material means you can easily see the units underneath.

The light going through and reflecting off the acrylic blast templates creates a glittering fiery effect, this increases your immersion in the game and really feels “in combat”.

For more information on these products visit us on www.pyrkol.com or take at look at our shop."



Feedback is welcomed as usual


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Oooh very nice - I have been looking around for a flamestorm template for ages!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn that looks good! Reeeeally wish I didn't buy the boring GW version...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Whoa. Guys. 40k uses that thing?!

I want that gun in my army. What might project such a glorious ball of flame upon my enemies?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Your stuff never disappoints!


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

These seriously look really nice! I'm gonna have to snag some of these at some point!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Pyrkol never disappoints (check their X-Wing stuff if you're so inclined), but seriously fellow Heretics:

Please tell me what uses a 16.5" flame template in 40k, I need it in my life.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

ntaw said:


> Pyrkol is amazing (check their X-Wing stuff if you're so inclined), but seriously fellow Heretics:
> 
> Please tell me what uses a 16.5" flame template in 40k, I need it in my life.


I would assume FW stuff. I hope there's nothing in a regular codex...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Pyrkol is amazing (check their X-Wing stuff if you're so inclined), but seriously fellow Heretics:
> 
> Please tell me what uses a 16.5" flame template in 40k, I need it in my life.


I know of 2 models so far; The Lord of Skulls and one of the FW Imperial Knights.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Whoa. Guys. 40k uses that thing?!
> 
> I want that gun in my army. What might project such a glorious ball of flame upon my enemies?


There used to a formation of redeemers that used it, basically they'd combine their flame storm cannons into on almighty gout. Also the war hound Titan has a gun that uses the template.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> I know of 2 models so far; The Lord of Skulls and one of the FW Imperial Knights.


Also the Malcador Infernus for IG/30k Solar Auxilia. I think one of the Necron lords of war, too.


----------



## Pyrkol (May 8, 2014)

And we have made one more >










from the press release:

"The Ultimate Barrage Template is the latest addition to Pyrkol´s Flame Template Collection.

This is a massive game aid bound to make an equally massive impact on the battlefield.
The Template comes assembled and ready to use, made of thick acrylic and quite sturdy. The clear acrylic material means you can easily see the units underneath.

The light going through and reflecting off the acrylic blast templates creates a glittering fiery effect; this increases your immersion in the game and really feels “in combat”.

Visit us at www.pyrkol.com "


----------

